# Friday Pictures!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Loading a 80kw home generator for a friend of mine, home its going to has 5 A/C units and like 15 bedrooms. It will have a 1000 gal under ground propane tank, be able to power that huge house for 20 days in a power outage.

Burning the Fire pit for the 1st time
ME and Jr sinking the 900 at Xtreme Offroad in Crosby
Some pics of my kids at River Run Atv park in Jacksonville. My 13 yr old daughter and 6 yr old son are serious riders! From sinking the razor to water wheelies in the razor.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

*Bayside at Waterman*

We are beginning construction soon.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure what he was thinkin.....


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Crazy doe tearing up our bird feeder at the lake house!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Brete said:


> Not sure what he was thinkin.....
> 
> View attachment 666442


Did you age him? LOL


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Brete said:


> Not sure what he was thinkin.....
> 
> View attachment 666442


That funny ðŸ˜„

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

grayson said:


> Did you age him? LOL


Had him at 5 1/2.....gonna give him one more year!...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Playing with some ideas and a different result from a steampunk


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

OINK!!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

A little sign we finished yesterday.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wife with a big ole red caught up the Brazos.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

fISHBUD said:


> Crazy doe tearing up our bird feeder at the lake house!


All you have to do is give her some corn and she'll leave the bird feeder alone.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Everything is a chew toy to the new memberhwell:







But, most of the time, you put him in your lap, its like you hit him with a tranquilizer







For those of you that don't know, yellowjackets EAT MEAT!








Â©


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Fishing Trinity Bay last Saturday morning when this rolled in.... Time to go!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

next week?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Wedding I was in a while back
Little miss Emma and her best friend London!
Backyard the other night when the storm rolled in


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

Friday morning............we all headed to breakfast. 
View attachment 666690

View attachment 666698

View attachment 666706


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Floyds @ harbor walk boat slips are not made for flat bottoms

teaching my son right... big pimpin it with the ladies

new tool, magnet that will lift 1100lbs

flounder ghost... repainting my boat

strange colored water in clear creek


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday!*

Friday!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

couple of sunset pics from yesterday, my pork tenderloin i smoked, my lil guy came to visit me tuesday at work.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Neighbor spoiling my girl with bottled water



My son's best bud found a wig while we were at the neighbors



Gym music



Function tested my 1911 yesterday after replacing some parts. 125 rounds in like 15 minutes. Made this quick video


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Baby girl
sunrise east bay last friday
Last Fridays catch(at least two of FoF's limits)
Fresh shrimp Scampi
Emma getting a bunch of teeth, a year old this month..Time flies
Pics of fresh cast netted shrimp, pre-scampi.
Paige with a trout. LOL!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Meet the teacher last night before his first day on kinder on Monday. He can't wait!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

It works.....lol


----------



## eyznaga (Apr 30, 2012)

My Grandson watching sparring


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

My daughters first trout. Last Saturday.


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Were starting our house pad and pond, I had to come up 7 foot for the pad so if the new house floods its gonna be the end of the world. LOL


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> It works.....lol
> 
> View attachment 666866


HaHa!! Looks like my old 63 Chevy set up, except my button is on the dash. .


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*Family history tour*

We recently had an opportunity for a private tour of the Robertson Plantation in Salado, this plantation is one the sole remaining working plantations in Texas that has also been in the same family since the settlement days of Texas. Built by Elijah Sterling Clack Robertson in the late 1850's or so, Robertson is also a distant cousin. It's been a really neat trip back along our family history. The house and grounds are currently undergoing an extensive renovation.

1) house
2) house
3) Historical plaque
4) servants quarters
5) monument in the family plot (I would really like to know what the two symbols represent that are to the right of the Masons sign, if anyone has a clue!)


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Figured I'd beat Capt. Dave to the punch...

last weeks breakfast
A's all day
dinner


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

While on a Church Mission trip to the Appalachian Mountains this summer my nephew and crew found this old yard sign cleaning out a old barn


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Wife and daughter

Inside the gravatron!

Football season!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Samantha Grace getting ready for her first day of school (PreK-4).

Daddy/Daughter lunch date after the first day. Funny story: as she was eating her nuggets and seemed to be absentmindedly staring out the window in front of the McDonalds, she remarked about the fountain flowing out front "Daddy I think they need to turn that thing off." Sweetheart why would they want to do that? I asked. Her reply "Because that thing is almost full!

Brother and I taking it easy.

Seven months old now!

Peppers for the freezer.

Peaches, then the canned halves, peach/pepper jelly and preserves.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Bbq


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Bbq


Whats up with Gilbert??? You pizz him off?


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Took my kiddo to San Antonio last weekend.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Bbq


pre-cooked... you should try cooking your own


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Whats up with Gilbert??? You pizz him off?


the trashy internet bothered me


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Whats up with Gilbert??? You pizz him off?


Must spread...... lol. Gilbert catches it more then anyone.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> the trashy internet bothered me


It will be ok chin chin.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> It will be ok chin chin.


you really want to go there? Can your feelings take it?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Finally got the game cam up and first pic of the elusive Golden Pheasant.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

*Ruidoso*

We escaped the heat for a few days in Ruidoso NM. They had some horrible fires in 2011 and are still in a severe drought but of late they have had some rain making it lush & beautiful.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Delta Banquet*

Jacob at Delta
My boys are smart!!!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Presenting... Mrs.capt.sandbar
Fredericksburg cabin
Luckenbach


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Bacon wrap chicken breast 








Buffalo chicken








Beer brats hoogie








Porck chops--grill has a insert for a veggie tray. Its a stok island grill









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

My try at carne guisada
Steak night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no mas feech heads (Mar 8, 2013)

Hatch chili always before dove season


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

huntinguy said:


> Samantha Grace getting ready for her first day of school (PreK-4).
> 
> Daddy/Daughter lunch date after the first day. Funny story: as she was eating her nuggets and seemed to be absentmindedly staring out the window in front of the McDonalds, she remarked about the fountain flowing out front "Daddy I think they need to turn that thing off." Sweetheart why would they want to do that? I asked. Her reply "Because that thing is almost full!
> 
> ...


Did you grow the peaches? I have our first peach tree growing now.... Nice peaches.....


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Starting it right


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Pimpin @ Sambucca!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

After 3 guided trips that all had mediocre to poor results, my brother and our girls finally had a good trip, and this one was just going out.

Pretty slow day until the tide changed, then it turned on and quick. 4 of us had 13 trout and 4 reds on croaker. I lost a nice trout as it jumped out of the net before I could close the draw string.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Man, Food **** Week.. I'm in and Hungry Nice pics Everyone !!

BlueFeech El Dave O - From Block Island Sound

Polish Greek Grilled Cheeken Salada

My 4 legged taste tester.. - Be nice - We dont eat rabbit no more..lol

Pulled Pork n Slaw

Hatch Green Chili Pulled Pork not Rabbit Enchillada's n Mango Black Bean Salsa

Blue Cheese Bugers. ( Cook these every other Blue Moon )

Buuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppppppppppp !!!

******************************************************************

I asslo went Postal on a few Threads Check em out if you have room ..

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=509311&page=2

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=519274&page=6

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=5046649#post5046649


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Whats up with Gilbert??? You pizz him off?


Non were doing a cookoff labor day you need an entry form man I thought you disappeared:beer:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> pre-cooked... you should try cooking your own


Thats your *** I will post raw pics when I get back!! This guy^^^^^^


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Captain Dave said:


> Man, Food **** Week.. I'm in and Hungry Nice pics Everyone !!
> 
> BlueFeech El Dave O - From Block Island Sound
> 
> ...


Mmmmmm. Wabbit tacos.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> Mmmmmm. Wabbit tacos.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

dbarham said:


> Non were doing a cookoff labor day you need an entry form man I thought you disappeared:beer:


I said . . . where yall cooking? . . . wg


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> Mmmmmm. Wabbit tacos.


or peluche conejo


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I didn't grow those. I grew up picking them in my grandparents orchard, a lady invited us to come pick all we wanted and we took her up.

I've got a couple of trees at my house and planting more this fall.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I said . . . where yall cooking? . . . wg


in manvel. bring it. pm me your email and I'll send you the info.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> in manvel. bring it. pm me your email and I'll send you the info.


. . . heading to Port Lavaca that weekend to cook in the Flip Flop Festival . . . if anything changes, I will certainly letcha know . . . wg


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

sboudreaux said:


> We escaped the heat for a few days in Ruidoso NM. They had some horrible fires in 2011 and are still in a severe drought but of late they have had some rain making it lush & beautiful.


Its crazy how mother nature works.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

1. Proud of his catch! (my great-nephew)
2. Dad teaching daughter how to clean a redfish
3. "No-one shall pass!"


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Just a few I found on my phone.....


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A few more

BTW.......the bacon wrap is one fine backstrap.....with Japs and Pepperjack cheese

mmmmmmm mmmmmmm mmmmmmm:cheers:


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Sunset from Virginia's at Texas Legends
Other shots from the tournament
Great great Grandfather in Civil War era picture
Document he signed promising to return his "Mississippi Rifle" to the State of Alabama


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> in manvel. bring it. pm me your email and I'll send you the info.


Lmao , you will not be there Gibbey !!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

looking for a new ride and can't decide on what to get. some of the choices I'm looking at.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> looking for a new ride and can't decide on what to get. some of the choices I'm looking at.


What truck?


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Captain Dave said:


> Man, Food **** Week.. I'm in and Hungry Nice pics Everyone !!
> 
> BlueFeech El Dave O - From Block Island Sound
> 
> ...


OOOOOOHHHH NNNNOOOOOO!!!! You wont have to remind me NOT TO EAT AT YOUR HOUSE. There should never be an animal of any kind on the kitchen counter!!
Please hold the HARE!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> looking for a new ride and can't decide on what to get. some of the choices I'm looking at.


IMO from meeting you I think the first is more suiting for you. The second choice has way too many options. You need more of a W/T model. Rubber floor, stick shift, WIDE bed, manual windows.....I think you would have a better chance of getting approved for something along those lines.

This is more your style Chin Chin.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> looking for a new ride and can't decide on what to get. some of the choices I'm looking at.


I figure this would be more your speed Gilberto :biggrin:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> I figure this would be more your speed Gilberto :biggrin:


Or this....Good choice.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

This could be an option as well.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> looking for a new ride and can't decide on what to get. some of the choices I'm looking at.


Gibby, you have some sort of obsession over this picture I need to know about?? It was just a hug.......


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Gibby, you have some sort of obsession over this picture I need to know about?? It was just a hug.......


no, Its just a picture of a studebaker in luling. I didn't hug it.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> this could be an option as well.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

*Recent trip to France. What a great generation of MEN..*











*Omaha Beach..*



*A German Cemetery out of Pons, France.*


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*A few from the past couple weeks in Hawaii. 10th Anniversary trip.*

From the hotel on Kauai

Helicopter tour on the Big Island

USS ARIZONA

USS ARIZONA

National Cemetery of the Pacific (Punchbowl)

Black sand beach and honu. (sea turtle)

Spouting Horn

New black sand beach in the making


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*A few more from Hawaii...*

Waimea Canyon

A cold Kona Brewing Co. brew

@ USS MISSOURI

black sand beach

lava... it's everywhere

how islands grow

submarine ride in Kona


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*and yet more...*

Kilauea Lighthouse on Kauai

The Na Pali Coast of Kauai

Arch on Na Pali Coast

Spam. A favorite variety of Hawaiian 2coolers


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Fried Spam and eggs. Really really good.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*For the pre Supper - Dinner Peeps*

For the pre Supper - Dinner Peeps . Missed a few..

Stir Fry Pork

Cheeken Picatta

HAtch Green Salsa to Pulled Pork Enchilladas..

Buuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrppppppp !


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Snus said:


> OOOOOOHHHH NNNNOOOOOO!!!! You wont have to remind me NOT TO EAT AT YOUR HOUSE. There should never be an animal of any kind on the kitchen counter!!
> Please hold the HARE!!!


Ooooohhhh nnnoooo!! The sanitation Police!!!! I will gladly "take one for the team" and eat his share Cap'n Dave, no worries.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

rare photo of Mont as child.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Urban rocks


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ain't it the truth!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Some pics from Yellowstone this week.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Few more...



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

And more



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------

